# Ford Lover



## Fat Albert 2 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi folks, just joined this group.. I have a Ford Transit Custom self build (last year) and have been away lots of times with my dog , Ted, who is nearly a whole Border Terrier !! Live in Warwickshire, I am into metal detecting, all forms of fishing apart from Carp or Specimen hunting. I am ex military and have camped in one form or another all my life, looking forward to many van meets with this group, especially ones in Scotland.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome from ulster,looks like the dog has eaten a royal person as the bone is blue.


----------



## Fat Albert 2 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Steve and Julie (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The laird (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy from bonnie scotland


----------



## Makzine (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## Forresbroons (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## AMcQ46 (Oct 22, 2019)

welcome from another Transit Custom owner across on the Worcestershire side of the midlands


----------



## Wully (Oct 22, 2019)

Another welcome from Scotland enjoy.


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## jeanette (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi and welcand welcome along me along.


----------



## Asterix (Oct 23, 2019)

Welcome from another Ford loving detectorist....what machine do you use? Xterra705 for me


----------



## Fat Albert 2 (Oct 23, 2019)

Asterix said:


> Welcome from another Ford loving detectorist....what machine do you use? Xterra705 for me


I have an old Minelab Sovereign XS 2 Pro... had it for 22 years or so.. just had it tuned up a little.. love to do beaches nowadays, but anywhere is good.


----------



## Asterix (Oct 24, 2019)

Fat Albert said:


> I have an old Minelab Sovereign XS 2 Pro... had it for 22 years or so.. just had it tuned up a little.. love to do beaches nowadays, but anywhere is good.



I'm sure you've heard the saying " the best machine is the one you're most comfortable with"....sounds like you're at one with your Sov.
I've had my Xterra for about ten years and never considered trading it in.


----------



## QFour (Oct 29, 2019)

Perhaps you should remove your Reg Number. You never know who is browsing forums. Enjoy the forum lots of great ideas on here.


----------



## Fat Albert 2 (Oct 29, 2019)

QFour said:


> Perhaps you should remove your Reg Number. You never know who is browsing forums. Enjoy the forum lots of great ideas on here.


Not really bothered much.. anyone sees it when its on the road, probably more than an on line moochers.. if they are going to clone, it they will, nothing  you can do about it really...I have much more interesting things to think about..like where my next beach to search will be..


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 30, 2019)

Welcome to the forum


----------

